# NPG Type 1 Coilovers now available for 8V A3 and S3!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

****02.15.17: NGP coilovers are back in stock!****



















*Link to listing: Fits All Mk7 Golf 1.8T, GTI 2.0T, Golf R and Audi A3 8V models.*

After many hours of research and development, NGP is proud to present our own high quality, best in class performance coilover system.

At NGP, we have the same ideals for our cars that you do: We want the best quality products, at a great price. Unsatisfied with the current sacrifices often made with other budget coilover systems, we decided that it was time to develop our own coilover system that offered great handling, a comfortable ride, and long lasting reliability, all at an affordable price.

While most entry level coilovers are designed to be cheap, using low quality materials and inferior production techniques to cut costs down, our Type I coilovers are quite the opposite. We realize that the best products for a German car are those that are made in Germany, and because of this, so are our coilovers. Crafted with only the highest possible level of quality and materials that your German designed and built vehicle deserves. We're sure that you'll find the production quality of our German made Type I coilovers is far superior to other coilovers typically produced by far east facilities.

The twin tube low pressure shocks of our Type I Coilovers feature an internal damping system matched to high quality alloy springs that adjust and adapt to differing road or track situations. They are designed to give you unparalleled handling without sacrificing great ride quality. We have tested various damping and spring designs extensively to ensure that they are calibrated to perform especially well on the varying conditions of US roads.

Our Type I coilovers feature light weight steel housings with a heavy duty zinc plating for great weather protection. The housings are designed with adjustability in mind, and increased the spring perch thread size. This allows for faster, more smooth adjustments, and also works as a prevention to road grime buildup in the threads. They also utilize a single locking perch design, which prevents thread and locking ring binding issues that are common with coilover systems using dual perch designs.
*
Features:*


 Ride height adjustable
 Made in Germany
 Custom calibrated Progressive rate front and rear springs
 High grade corrosion resistant steel housings with zinc plating
 Twin tube low pressure shock design
 Fully Powdercoated high quality alloy springs
 5 year limited warranty


Designed to give the the best blend of lowering range, great handling and ride quality for your show car, daily driver and occasional autocrosser look no further than NGP's Type I coilover system.

All Type I coilovers feature a five (5) year limited warranty for springs and damper parts. Please contact [email protected] for any warranty related questions.

The NGP Type I coilovers are not designed as a one-size fits all solution. While these can go fairly low, it is not their primary design function. They are designed for balanced performance with a sporty look and a firm but fair ride quality. Lowering too far from the recommended ranges can impact both ride and warranty reliability.
*
Fitment:*


 Mk7 Golf 1.8T (2015+)
 Mk7 GTI 2.0T (2015+)
 Mk7 Golf R 2.0T (2015+)
 Audi A3 8V 1.8T / 2.0T (2014+)
 Audi S3 8V 2.0T (2014+)


*Why new strut bearings?*

NGP Racing offers (and recommends) replacement strut bearings for all VW and Audi vehicles that use them. Many people may not be familiar with what a strut bearing is or why they need to be replaced, so we've come up with this brief tutorial on what they are, and why it is wise to replace them when installing your new suspension...

A strut bearing is used at the top of all front (not rear) strut type suspensions. The strut, as an integral part of the front suspension assembly, must be able to turn freely as you turn the wheel left to right. The strut bearing is what allows this to happen. The strut bearing is typically comprised of two parts, the bearing and the bushing. On more modern cars these are two separate pieces, on older cars they are joined together. Being at the front of the car, these parts take a beating on every bump, dip and pot-hole that you hit. The bearings can become damaged and will bind / pop and make noise, as well as allow for play at the top of the strut. The rubber bushing will gradually become compressed and will no longer properly cushion the assembly in the strut tower. All of this adds up to a rougher ride, poor handling and increased tire wear due to changing alignment, and overall poor performance.

*Installing new strut bearings will allow the car to be aligned properly, and will ensure you get the handling you desire with your new sport suspension. They are sold by the pair, and they require no extra labor when installing them with a new suspension.*

Warranty/Care Instructions


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Get yours in time for the last shows of the season!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuesday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Be on the lookout for a sale on all NGP Type 1 coilovers starting tomorrow! Check www.facebook.com/newgermanperformance and newgermanperformance on IG for details!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Mike is a great guy to deal with and customer service is top notch. I will have thee on my car soon so you can all see installation pics, ride height etc....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Just got mine as expected quality and very quick shipping, be on the lookout for my installation pics etc.


----------



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

Are these basically KW/ST coils? They look exactly of such.


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes, however NGP has its own specific dampening factors for American Roads, mine are going on Saturday!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Oreganoflow said:


> Are these basically KW/ST coils? They look exactly of such.


I was asked the same question elsewhere, here is the response I gave then:
_
While we don't know the exact rates that KW / ST uses for their non-adjustable coilover kits, there are a lot of similarities as far as designs and philosphy yes. Both use progressive rate springs, and twin-tube low-pressure non-adjustable dampers, the same as our Type I coilovers. The best way to characterize our coilovers versus other models that are similar on the market is that we've worked to develop something closer to what we perceive as being 'ideal' for how we use our cars here in the states versus Europe. As a general rule of thumb a slight increase in spring and damping rates at a given ride height will give a better result on American roads (i.e. broken and terrible roads), without a huge penalty in ride quality as it helps to keep the car off the bump stops more than a softer kit would at that same height. Coupled with the fact we know some customers are probably going to lower more than is "ideal" from a geometry standpoint, the extra rate likewise helps control at those lower ride heights, which has less travel to work with. 

Ultimately the KW V1 / ST X coils are both great products and you can't go wrong with either of them. We feel our coilovers meet a better price and performance point for a typical American enthusiast. 
_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Stay tuned to our website and social media tomorrow and throughout the week next week for our Black Friday Sales announcements!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Phase One of our Black Friday Sale is now live! *

Take advantage of sales on products from Forge Motorsport​, RacingLine, 42 Draft Designs​, Integrated Engineering, Techtonics Tuning Inc​, APR​, 034Motorsport​, and Vogtland​!

_*But that's not all! Keep an eye out next week for Phase Two of our Black Friday Sale: Wild Garage Buster sales on Black Friday!*_

www.ngpracing.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump Day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*4 days left of our Holiday Sale!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Shop Here*


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Great service here guys!!! NGP is awesome to deal with and the customer service is top notch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

All NGP coilovers ship free!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Jeez, it's March already?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Top o' the mornin' to ya


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump Day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Caffeinated bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

One week left!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

It's Thursday already? Sheesh


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF! Who's wrenching on their cars this weekend?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

In stock and 15% off!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Evenin'


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Just a week left in our SuperPro Sway Bar Promo!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Add a suspension upgrade to your winter build plans with a set of our NGP Type 1 coilovers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

****02.15.17: NGP coilovers are back in stock!****


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Any weekend project plans?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Have a good weekend!


----------

